# this place is slow!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

why are we so slow on getting good conversations up? theres gotta be so much to talk about, just shoot the breeze.
any bows we've been shooting that we really liked, or anything we wanted to try, or speed specs on bows, any reviews or thoughts on any bows?

last week I started working at The Archery Shop in Davenport. It's been a great job so far & I've increased my custom strring business by working in an archery shop where we get some customers wanting a special color string for their bow, which is where I come in by making strings for them.

I've shot about every bow in our shop. we have Bear, Bowtech, Diamond, Mathews, Mission, Elite, and PSE. pretty much every bow I've shot has been nice.
my favorites are the Elites and the new Mathews, the Bear Motive is nice too for how fast it is yet does draw fairly good for a speed bow. the Elites are the smoothest of all the bows, more than the Mathews or anything else in there.

I have a 70# 28" snow camo Elite Pure on order. then when it gets here i'm putting it on layaway!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Clint likes the new Mathews? Never!! He's a Hoyt guy!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol

I love my Spyder 30!!!!!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just ordered a Vector Turbo. It was between this and the S30 and they felt strangely similar. So I bought the Turbo for the extra few fps.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Bow technology is hitting a plateau. I haven't shot any recently that made me feel like it was that much of an improvement over what bows I already have. I'd still like to get a new one but I'll probably shoot what I have until I'm done with school.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Stock has plateaued, but you can get to a new level with some slight mods and tweaks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya the new bows are nice but only the Elites do I want to own. the motive 6 (bear) was pretty smooth drawing for a speed bow.
the experience to me felt no nicer than an invasion, the creed & chill r nice but nothing enough to make me buy one (too short).

I ordered that snow camo pure on Thursday & thats the bow I've wanted for over a year & am now finally making the move to buy one/put it on layaway until I pay it off (can still shoot it while on layaway). the only other bow I'd like to have is the Answer cause it's a good medium in the ata length & very smooth also.
my dad is gonna get an answer after he came in the shop saturday and shot one & fell in love with it on how smooth it was.
I'd also like a Chill but I won't cause I dont want anymore short ata bows.

I almost forgot, I will eventually want an 80# Monster XLR8 or MR5 and shoot some FMJ dangerous game arrows through it pretty much just for hogs/hunting in florida or if I ever go to africa to hunt big game lol!

but right now I'm excited to get that snow camo Pure in.

I've been making custom bowstrings also, lots of fun & have been super busy with them. by the end of this week I will have made 6 sets of string & cables in 2 weeks, and thats working on them at 9pm after I get home from work. somewhat tiring but I really enjoy it & make a good profit on them.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

just got my bow press in two days ago and have been going through nuts and bolts tuning method. Its a fun learning experience so far  Also have to buy some stuff for my jeep. Just did a oil change and rotated my tires. Checked the front brakes and the pads and rotors are dead, my battery also took a crap the next day. so tomorrow I get to buy some parts and work on my jeep. In other good news the bank rejected my tax return because I forgot to endorse it and it looks like either they didnt mail it out yet or the mail lost it :angry: So I have to call them and see whats going on with that.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats cool for the bow stuff. ya I printed out the nuts & bolts of archery, really helped me out with knowing how to adjust timing & cam lean & all that good stuff that comes in handy.
that stinks, luckily my truck's been doing well, here in 500mi I'll have to change my oil again (change it & filter every 3k with Mobil1)
luckily when I bought the truck the previous owner put all new brake pads, rotors drums & shoes, wheel cylinders & calipers so it will be fione for a while especially how I brake lightly.
that stinks too! 


sawtoothscream said:


> just got my bow press in two days ago and have been going through nuts and bolts tuning method. Its a fun learning experience so far  Also have to buy some stuff for my jeep. Just did a oil change and rotated my tires. Checked the front brakes and the pads and rotors are dead, my battery also took a crap the next day. so tomorrow I get to buy some parts and work on my jeep. In other good news the bank rejected my tax return because I forgot to endorse it and it looks like either they didnt mail it out yet or the mail lost it :angry: So I have to call them and see whats going on with that.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

yah, use to this though. If it can go wrong for me 90% of the time it will. What ever, fix the jeep and will focus my mind on golf and fishing for the rest of the week. Suck at both but will have a good time anyways lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

here is my latest new entertainment! ~~~~~~ you guys wouldnt believe how much of a chick magnet is. got her yesterday and I have about 12 girls wanting to come over and see the puppy. I love this dog! LOL!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sooo Guess I could do a little up date even though I'm not always around here...

Been going back and forth between Texas, Oregon, and Tennessee for the past year working and going to school... My dad and Uncle just bought about 200 acres in west texas for our cattle and its a pain in the but having to run back and forth so I'm hoping to get a small place in texas for me and the girlfriend to move into sense its hard on us being away all the time and she has been mad that I have been in texas for that last deer season and she wasn't able to come out and hunt.. College sucks but its a most so I must tell yall to stay in school and get a good degree kids... 

Other then that I got a new Alpine Fireball at the beginning of the season and I really like it but I just shot he elite at a local shop up here in Tennessee and I love them I have never felt a bow fit in my hand like that one did.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Not too much new with my setup. The latest thing I've done is build some GT ultralights and they're shooting pretty well (considering I suck lol). I just don't shoot as well as I used too.. then again I don't have time to practice as much as I used too. Have a shoot coming up on Saturday so that'll be fun to go to.. I have to pay to shoot now cuz I'm not considered a youth anymore at 18 but hey what's $10 bucks once a month?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

haha yep I know that feeling.
I hate gold, the whole time I played my first game I was wishing I had my fishing pole with me to fish the ponds lol!


sawtoothscream said:


> yah, use to this though. If it can go wrong for me 90% of the time it will. What ever, fix the jeep and will focus my mind on golf and fishing for the rest of the week. Suck at both but will have a good time anyways lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> here is my latest new entertainment! ~~~~~~ you guys wouldnt believe how much of a chick magnet is. got her yesterday and I have about 12 girls wanting to come over and see the puppy. I love this dog! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 1653337


I want a dog lol!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats cool, ya I love the Elites, they feel so comfortable & like a bow should feel to me.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Sooo Guess I could do a little up date even though I'm not always around here...
> 
> Been going back and forth between Texas, Oregon, and Tennessee for the past year working and going to school... My dad and Uncle just bought about 200 acres in west texas for our cattle and its a pain in the but having to run back and forth so I'm hoping to get a small place in texas for me and the girlfriend to move into sense its hard on us being away all the time and she has been mad that I have been in texas for that last deer season and she wasn't able to come out and hunt.. College sucks but its a most so I must tell yall to stay in school and get a good degree kids...
> 
> Other then that I got a new Alpine Fireball at the beginning of the season and I really like it but I just shot he elite at a local shop up here in Tennessee and I love them I have never felt a bow fit in my hand like that one did.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds cool. we're starting a friday night league at the bow shop, we're thinking of putting our names in it and then each week only one of us 3 employees will shoot it in while the other 2 work. I'm new to the indoor stuff, I guess I will just have to figure out the scoring system & all and just shoot it & hope I do well. I just enjoy that I can shoot in the air conditioning, but wish it was a 30-40yd indoor range & not 20yds lol!

turkey season sucked for me. I went out opening morning & that was it. the property we can hunt on isnt any good for turkeys cause we're stuck on 20 acres of woods surrounded by 150 acres of pastures that we cant hunt on lol!
now I'm ready to stick some pigs!


isaacdahl said:


> Not too much new with my setup. The latest thing I've done is build some GT ultralights and they're shooting pretty well (considering I suck lol). I just don't shoot as well as I used too.. then again I don't have time to practice as much as I used too. Have a shoot coming up on Saturday so that'll be fun to go to.. I have to pay to shoot now cuz I'm not considered a youth anymore at 18 but hey what's $10 bucks once a month?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol Ben


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> thats cool, ya I love the Elites, they feel so comfortable & like a bow should feel to me.


Yeah I didn't think it would be so different but as soon as I got it in my hand and got to finally shoot it I was hooked. I ordered a Elite Pure from the pro shop its longer Axle to Axle but it was the one I shot when I tested them so I went it it and then around to time I was ordering mine a guy had just got his in so he let me shoot his a little more after a lot of begging and I know I didn't make a mistake I love them. I ordered mine in just the ninja black to start with and maybe after pig hunting with it down in texas I will get it painted...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that's nice. I ordered a Pure also but in snow camo.
I've wanted a Pure for over a year & a half but a Heli-M & a Conquest Triumph later, along with new tires, wheels, exhaust, and other things done to my truck I now am getting one.
my next bow will probably be a MR5 or an Elite Pulse or Answer. I'd like to take the MR5 and shoot FMJ dangerous game arrows through it for pig stickin', but the Pulse would do it well too but 20fps slower.
the Answer was really nice to me too because of it being a good medium as far as the axle to axle since I dont want another short bow.
I will probably end up buying an Answer after a while. I just like that the Pure is a good axle to axle.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Yeah I didn't think it would be so different but as soon as I got it in my hand and got to finally shoot it I was hooked. I ordered a Elite Pure from the pro shop its longer Axle to Axle but it was the one I shot when I tested them so I went it it and then around to time I was ordering mine a guy had just got his in so he let me shoot his a little more after a lot of begging and I know I didn't make a mistake I love them. I ordered mine in just the ninja black to start with and maybe after pig hunting with it down in texas I will get it painted...


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> that's nice. I ordered a Pure also but in snow camo.
> I've wanted a Pure for over a year & a half but a Heli-M & a Conquest Triumph later, along with new tires, wheels, exhaust, and other things done to my truck I now am getting one.
> my next bow will probably be a MR5 or an Elite Pulse or Answer. I'd like to take the MR5 and shoot FMJ dangerous game arrows through it for pig stickin', but the Pulse would do it well too but 20fps slower.
> the Answer was really nice to me too because of it being a good medium as far as the axle to axle since I dont want another short bow.
> I will probably end up buying an Answer after a while. I just like that the Pure is a good axle to axle.



I think the MR5 would be a great bow for pig stickin its pretty light and its really fast so its not like it wont punch through the pig.. I'm not going to say I hate Mathews but I just never really go into shooting them I had a z7 when they first came out and I used it for about a year and then when I seen the Bowtech Destroyer I was like a kid that had to have the new toy and I sold my z7 and put the money with it and bought it and I still have the bowtech now I use it to hunt rabbits and squirrels with. Its funny how you buy a bow spend all that money and then your using it to kill small game because you have bought three new bows sense then... But as for the snow camo I liked it but I just didn't think it would look good using it in west texas in the summer so I got it black.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> haha yep I know that feeling.
> I hate gold, the whole time I played my first game I was wishing I had my fishing pole with me to fish the ponds lol!


I know, some of those ponds have some big fish in them. Might have to sneak a pole in my gold bag  Anyways cars all fixed up new battery brakes and rotors. More good news though, my axle will need to be replaced soon and USPS did lose my tax return. So I have to call the treasury and see if they can reissue me a check. So hopefully things will work out


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats good & bad, and I guess the computer spelt it gold and not golf, actually I just missed typed it seeing the f and the g r right beside eachother


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I like the MR5. I had a Monster 6 with M7 mods, but I sold it cause the only reason I had it was for speed, so if I want speed I'm gonna go all out, but I want to use it with some really heavy arrows. then I can shoot a hog right in the chest & it come out its butt lol! or I can lign them up and get a double whammy lol!

haha yep get u one of those camping fishing poles that are telescoping!

I know what u mean on the snow camo. my thoughts were if theyre that close they should be dead lol! and it will blend in fairly well in Colorado (tons of aspen trees where I hunt) & break up in a treestand with some sky around you (not skylining though, I keep concealed w/good backdrop) and if it happens to snow in Ohio when I'm there I'll be good to go. I just like the way the snow camo looks thats all lol!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> I think the MR5 would be a great bow for pig stickin its pretty light and its really fast so its not like it wont punch through the pig.. I'm not going to say I hate Mathews but I just never really go into shooting them I had a z7 when they first came out and I used it for about a year and then when I seen the Bowtech Destroyer I was like a kid that had to have the new toy and I sold my z7 and put the money with it and bought it and I still have the bowtech now I use it to hunt rabbits and squirrels with. Its funny how you buy a bow spend all that money and then your using it to kill small game because you have bought three new bows sense then... But as for the snow camo I liked it but I just didn't think it would look good using it in west texas in the summer so I got it black.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya I like the MR5. I had a Monster 6 with M7 mods, but I sold it cause the only reason I had it was for speed, so if I want speed I'm gonna go all out, but I want to use it with some really heavy arrows. then I can shoot a hog right in the chest & it come out its butt lol! or I can lign them up and get a double whammy lol!
> 
> haha yep get u one of those camping fishing poles that are telescoping!
> 
> I know what u mean on the snow camo. my thoughts were if theyre that close they should be dead lol! and it will blend in fairly well in Colorado (tons of aspen trees where I hunt) & break up in a treestand with some sky around you (not skylining though, I keep concealed w/good backdrop) and if it happens to snow in Ohio when I'm there I'll be good to go. I just like the way the snow camo looks thats all lol!


Yea i have the PSE X force its not the fastest thing in the world but it will drive an arrow into the center of their chest its a great idea we hog hunt in Texas every year ( and Florida) and a 150 pound + hog isn't anything to mess with so i wanted something that's going to take them down and make them think twice about coming back for more... And yea the knew camo is a really cool look i think the black riser and snow camo limbs just looked awesome its what i shoot when i tested the pure and it would work for Ohio most defiantly my girlfriend is from there and that's all it doe.. I met her on a hunting trip and we remained in touch and now we are together.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya thats one reason I shoot those Easton Carbon Injexions. with my lighted nock theyre 456grns and with them being fairly heavy & such a small diameter they have some serious penetration.
with a Muzzy DX-3 that I shoot through them I shot a 180# hog 25yds away quartering to me, went in its front shoulder & exited its opposite back ham, pig ran 20yds and was dead as a door knob lol!
I'm not sure if I ordered all snow camo or black riser snow camo limbs, the guy that I work with at the shop ordered it for me, either way I'll love the way it looks.

that's cool, I need to find someone like that lol!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Yea i have the PSE X force its not the fastest thing in the world but it will drive an arrow into the center of their chest its a great idea we hog hunt in Texas every year ( and Florida) and a 150 pound + hog isn't anything to mess with so i wanted something that's going to take them down and make them think twice about coming back for more... And yea the knew camo is a really cool look i think the black riser and snow camo limbs just looked awesome its what i shoot when i tested the pure and it would work for Ohio most defiantly my girlfriend is from there and that's all it doe.. I met her on a hunting trip and we remained in touch and now we are together.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya thats one reason I shoot those Easton Carbon Injexions. with my lighted nock theyre 456grns and with them being fairly heavy & such a small diameter they have some serious penetration.
> with a Muzzy DX-3 that I shoot through them I shot a 180# hog 25yds away quartering to me, went in its front shoulder & exited its opposite back ham, pig ran 20yds and was dead as a door knob lol!
> I'm not sure if I ordered all snow camo or black riser snow camo limbs, the guy that I work with at the shop ordered it for me, either way I'll love the way it looks.
> 
> that's cool, I need to find someone like that lol!


Sounds like a great one two punch with arrow/broad head I'm shooting all victory brand right now I can remember there grain with my lighted knock I will have to check my little archery book I keep. and Yeah Marla is really awesome she doesn't hunt a lot but her grandparents own the land we hunt on in Ohio and that's how we met and I got her into shooting even though she hates getting out shot I'm going to try to get her to go hog hunting with us this summer if she can get down to Texas and away from work... I don't know how she will like it because we usually hunt with dogs and I don't know how she will handle seeing that...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, I really like my Eastons, and those Injexions just blow my mind on how insanely deep they penetrate, with my bow they seem to keep the same amount of penetration in the target out to 60yds as they are at 20yds, and they fly so well & have probably been one of the most accurate hunting arrows I've shot.
we sell quive a few Victorys, theyre good arrows, but I've always shot Easton & have had nothing bad about them ever so I have no reasons to want to try any other brand.
until I started shooting These Injexions & last year shot the Bloodlines, I've always shot the Axis. I shot the Axis for 3 or 4 years and then shot the Axis FMJ's for 2 years. I was going to go back to the axis when I went to a 340 spine, then I tried the Bloodlines which were nice but I liked my Axis better. Then I was going to go back to Axis and then decided to try the Injexions since Muzzy made their MX-3 for them & I could get a dozen of the arrows for $100 which is cheap knowing that at retailers 6 of them fletched are $90. but I like them alot lol!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Sounds like a great one two punch with arrow/broad head I'm shooting all victory brand right now I can remember there grain with my lighted knock I will have to check my little archery book I keep. and Yeah Marla is really awesome she doesn't hunt a lot but her grandparents own the land we hunt on in Ohio and that's how we met and I got her into shooting even though she hates getting out shot I'm going to try to get her to go hog hunting with us this summer if she can get down to Texas and away from work... I don't know how she will like it because we usually hunt with dogs and I don't know how she will handle seeing that...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

After I get me a truck and flat bottom over the summer I had planned on getting an 80# alphaburner or spyder turbo set up for hog hunting.... I'm getting it all decked out with one of them stabilizer mounted lights and the getting it dipped in the hog skull camo :shade:


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

The Spyder bow looks really nice I like them but I got my elite and probably never look back there nice.. How are you liking that Flat bottom what motor do you have on it?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I ordered a Spyder Turbo and they are amazing bows! Mistyped Vector up in my previous post for some reason.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

So Im looking at getting a new sight. Is there anything better than a Axcell Armortech when it comes to Pin sights?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

On my new bow, I'm outfitting it with a CBE Tek Hybrid. Some of the best hunting pin sights out there are the Montana Black Golld, Spot Hogg, CBE, and the Axcel's.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I want a Micro Pin Adjust Sight.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> I want a Micro Pin Adjust Sight.


All of the Spot Hoggs are individual micro adjust and I believe the CBE's are too.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im Going with the Axcel because it has Click adjust pins. and It looks much better.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, the Axcel is an awesome sight. I've had an Armortech since I've been shooting and had a few more Axcels along the way. But Axcel isn't the best to ME anymore but they still make quality sights.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Just got back from kayak fishing with the family. Froze my azz off and couldnt feel my legs by the time we were done but we had a blast. Caught a bunch of pickeral and large mouths. I must have found a school or something because at one one I was catching a 12"+ bass on every cast. Thing I caught around 7bass and a pickeral, uncle caught 2 picks and 3 bass, his friend caught like 4 picks and a few bass and their other friend caught a big fish but he released it before we got close enough to see what it was. Cant wait until bass season opens and we can actually keep a few. There was also alot of geese nesting along the bank, was pretty cool to see.

Also came home and my new string for my longbow was waiting for me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I was debating if I should go with some ACC pro hunters out of my Pure or some Axis or keep with my Injexions. I'm going to stick with my injexions because theyre probably the best hunting arrows I've had and I plan on hunting with it and not shooting tournaments with it which I still can w/those arrows. I thought about the regular sized ones so I can try different broadheads but the broadheads I like (Muzzy MX-3, new Muzzy Trocar, QAD Exodus) also now are made for the Deep Six system which is what my arrows have.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Well here it is 12:35 and im laying in bed.... Been trying to go to sleep since 9:00 to go turkey hunting in the morning but heck right now I got other things on my mind besides sleeping.... :/


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

as for sights I like Black Gold. they have the best warranty (unconditional warranty including the pins & fiber optics) and theyre always the perfect brightness.
I had an axcel armortech hd 7 pin .010 but fopr hunting it had way too many adjustments. you sight the pins in one time then if you do have to change anything you will more than likely move the bracket. it's not like your sighting your bow in every day. if so then it's something you are doing & not the bow.
the CBE sight is really good too, but my favorite is Black Gold. you can get micro adjust everything on them if u want but I dont care for all those fancy adjustments. justy give me a sight that has marks on it so I know how far I've moved it lol!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ordered an Amortech HD .010 5 Pin Yesterday.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I eat food


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

interesting, I eat alot of food & havent gained weight lol! not yet at least!


TheHunter831 said:


> I eat food


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> interesting, I eat alot of food & havent gained weight lol! not yet at least!


Me too!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

more jeep issues, oil gauge is reading 0 and the check gauge light is on. Builds up when I rev the engine but falls when im not. Hoping its just a bad sensor and not anything wrong with my engine. This damn jeep is being coming a money pit. 

also sold 2 trad bows yesterday and getting ready for turkey season that starts tomorrow!!!! Love going out and hearing them gobble on opening morning.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

our season ended 2 weeks ago almost, I went out the first day and that was it, we dont have a good piece of land to turkey hunt on & our season only lasts 1 month.

that stinks man. my truck will throw an egr valve code half the time, but then after a while of driving it, it will go back away like as if its working again lol! and I've replaced the EGR valve & the EGR solenoid/controller. so it will stay that way for now. next thing to do is buy a new a/c compressor since mine is getting even worse than before. it sounds like a woodpecker & when my truck downshifts the whole thing vibrates from the compressor, and now the compressor has another bad sound to it. so I dont run it anymore and with it being hot in florida thats no good. and when I am 18 this year and can start dating I will need to fix it for that reason.

ya that's gotta be a sensor more than likely.


sawtoothscream said:


> more jeep issues, oil gauge is reading 0 and the check gauge light is on. Builds up when I rev the engine but falls when im not. Hoping its just a bad sensor and not anything wrong with my engine. This damn jeep is being coming a money pit.
> 
> also sold 2 trad bows yesterday and getting ready for turkey season that starts tomorrow!!!! Love going out and hearing them gobble on opening morning.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Clint, first you have to find yourself a woman! I used to think I'd be dating by now, but the problem is, there's no girls I'm interested in. That kind of becomes a problem lol! People tell me I'm way to picky but I supposed that's not a bad thing. I'm sure you do fine with the babes though and you'll have no problem finding one:tongue:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Sight came in Yesterday! I pick it up Tomorrow!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya theres plenty of fish but only ones a keeper lol! now I want to go bass fishing lol!
theres a few people I know that I think would be someone that seems right to me, but then I don't know. my main deal is to find someone who's on the same level as I am and who has a close relationship with God. If I can find a girl like that then that's all that mainly matters to me. if she so happens to like to shoot bows or wants to then hey, thats icing on the top.
dang people who use analogies between girls & food, both things I really like lol! xD


isaacdahl said:


> Clint, first you have to find yourself a woman! I used to think I'd be dating by now, but the problem is, there's no girls I'm interested in. That kind of becomes a problem lol! People tell me I'm way to picky but I supposed that's not a bad thing. I'm sure you do fine with the babes though and you'll have no problem finding one:tongue:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Clint, first you have to find yourself a woman! I used to think I'd be dating by now, *but the problem is, there's no girls I'm interested in.* That kind of becomes a problem lol! People tell me I'm way to picky but I supposed that's not a bad thing. I'm sure you do fine with the babes though and you'll have no problem finding one:tongue:


Yelp same here!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Clint come on up here I got you a purrrfect girl picked out!:thumb:


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ha I just checked back and we are talking about relationships now... Clint the right one will come a long I promise I met my girlfriend now in a totally different state ( Ohio ) he grandparents own land that me and my dad lease to hunt on and she was out riding horses on day when I us up in the off season putting up trail cameras and trimming branches... And I guess to make a long story short.. She invited me to go hang out with her and her friends that night I show up in one of the two changes of clothes I have ( boots jeans and a Kris Kustom archer shirt ) pick her up we go out to eat where her friends decide to make fun of the red neck the whole time.. I end up hanging out with her again just me and her the rest of the week we exchange numbers... Couple days pass she text me and we talk all summer come to find out she has a aunt and uncle that live about an hour from the town I live in and she ends up coming down so we get to see each other over the week she is there and then she ask me if I will take her hunting that winter..... I get my back up bow set up for her she take it home practices with it for the rest of summer I come up and we get to go hunting we started dating on that day and shared our first kiss two days later in the tree stand... we have been dating a year now....


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks like im screwed this turkey season. Land owner is letting a work buddy hunt the land and I think im kicked out  This land is AMAZING for turkey and 99% of the birds I see are long beards. I swear I just keep getting hit left and right. Only other place I can try to hunt is my uncles land and if he and his son are hunting it then I most likely wont be able to turkey hunt this season. Think there is state land I can turkey hunt in decent range, going to call the park ranger and see whats up. Might have to go that route this yr.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol ya sure.


arhoythunter said:


> Hey Clint come on up here I got you a purrrfect girl picked out!:thumb:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

our new pastor started pastoring our church this week, but to get to the point of this he happens to have a daughter my age who since has been at our church for a few weeks likes me lol! and she's really pretty lol and with her being a pastor's daughter that's pretty much the perfect kind to me if she's got a good relationship with God which being a pastor's daughter you would expect lol!
anyways I'll be talking to her a bunch more. I feel like a little kid hahaha! but I also think before I do anything too lol!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> our new pastor started pastoring our church this week, but to get to the point of this he happens to have a daughter my age who since has been at our church for a few weeks likes me lol! and she's really pretty lol and with her being a pastor's daughter that's pretty much the perfect kind to me if she's got a good relationship with God which being a pastor's daughter you would expect lol!
> anyways I'll be talking to her a bunch more. I feel like a little kid hahaha! but I also think before I do anything too lol!


That's good hopefully her dad that's a PASTOR will like you... Sorry I'm joking just from the way you post on here you seem like a good guy and sense you both have the same views and her dad knows you from church he will okay you to talking... My girlfriends dad is a printer ( I think that's the name of it ) He runs an old style printer press its pretty cool...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

haha ya I gotcha, I'm just going to be myself and go from there. obviously I will want to get to know her before I think of asking her if she would want to start dating, besides the way I see dating is preparation for marriage so I dont want to date anyone unless I know that person is someone I think I would end up marrying. so thats my next step is to talk to her a bunch more and on a more personal level. obviously she is gonna find out that I like her either from me or more than likely from my mom or my sister before me lol they like to get involved now especially my mom lol. but she doesnt do it in an embarrasing way luckily lol!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> That's good hopefully her dad that's a PASTOR will like you... Sorry I'm joking just from the way you post on here you seem like a good guy and sense you both have the same views and her dad knows you from church he will okay you to talking... My girlfriends dad is a printer ( I think that's the name of it ) He runs an old style printer press its pretty cool...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't tell anybody (maybe parents are an exception) that your into a certain girl! Word has a way of getting around and it can ruin things. Don't even trust your best friend lol!

Just looking out for ya buddy, I know how these things can bite ya back!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I hear ya on that one. only people that know are my family members lol!

on another note I'm getting my Triumph ready for the big 3-d shoot we're going to at the end of this month. I bought some FatBoys for it since I knew itd be the better thing to do. hoping that I'll be ready for it lol!


isaacdahl said:


> Don't tell anybody (maybe parents are an exception) that your into a certain girl! Word has a way of getting around and it can ruin things. Don't even trust your best friend lol!
> 
> Just looking out for ya buddy, I know how these things can bite ya back!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Well my grandpa tol me today that he's seriously looking into getting a house up at the lake....... Now the good part...,, he said that he'll be giving me a key so I can go up there whenever I want!!!! so you know where Ill be most of the summer 



Now maybe I can find me on of them country cuties up there that like to fish


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

How finding them cuties workin out for ya blake? It aint been workin out for me to well lately! Ill be goin to college at arkansas tech in russleville in the fall and there ought to be a bunch down there! Today my team qualified for state in a trap competetion even though I shot like crap and condidtions were terrible hopefully we can pull off a top 3 finish at state in a couple weeks! Right now im trying to decide if i wanna just fix my truck and little and keep it for college and decent gas milage and get a offroad truck or jeep so i dont tear up my daily driver or just sell my truck and get a nicer truck with less miles and a little cleaner than mine and buy a fourwheeler of my own thats not my dads.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I ain't chasing none till summer dude! yelp there's a bunch in russleville haha typically make a trip or too when we go up to the lake we always gotta go up there for some reason or another



I say gettcha a truck and four wheeler!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

If your going to Russleville can I come what my girlfriend doesn't know wont hurt her ( I'm joking) We have talked about the big marriage thing........ All I have to say about that is a came out of the conversation with little to now damage.... She is still in college and we decided if we can make it two more years then we should... But I wish y'all the best of luck I remember the old days when I was running after all them does it seems like it was just yesterday... When you find one you can keep make sure you treat her right boys...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Come on WVB!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Come on what lol i'm tied down man I don't need another woman I spend all my money on here I hardly have any left to run around chasing the tail


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ohhh hahaha gottcha


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha I thought at 19 ( almost 20 ) I would be just getting into the swing of running around and looking for a woman, but I think I have truly found the one for me yeah it sucks I don't get to see her a lot but when I do its nice... ( I will find a picture of her )


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

She is wearing the black shirt and orange and white scarf... the other two are my sisters ones Kristin ( orange shirt ) and the other is heather ( white ) we took Marla to a Tennessee vols game when she came down this year fun day I think it was florida ( im a florida fan ) my sisters are Tennessee fans so they brain washed marla and she is now a vol fan will have to take it down though sisters just seen me put it up and are threating to hurt me...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Dayyyyuum it boy you did good!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to say I got lucky and I mean really lucky im honestly her first boy friend and she is the only second girl a dated and she was my first kiss so we are really all new to this 

( I will post another picture of her soon she is coming down in two weeks so we will have some together )


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good for you wvb, 
I'm not a chaser, I'm not crazy & wild. for the most part I get somewhat nervous if I go talk to a girl that I like or think that I will like. then if the conversation starts flowing then I'm alot more relaxed since the hardest part for me has always been the initial walking up and starting a conversation. so I just be myself.

last night at church someone brought a huge cake for the whole church so we could have a 'welcome party' for them now that this was our pastors first Sunday of officially being our new pastor so I took that as my opportunity to go up to his daughter and talk to her.
once I finally put my backbone back in lol I went and talked with her and thank the Lord she did talk as much as I did, I just had to start is 'cause first I was talking with their mom so I could introduce myself & she said that they were quiet at the start & for the part I'd be doing the talking, but she did talk as much as I did and we kept a good conversation going until my mom came & told me that the rest of the family was waiting on me in the truck lol!
so anyways I guess it's a good start, I'm just going to be patient as much as I can. I just want to get to know her before anything else which to me all I want is to get to know her & be a good friend to her, but I guess if she is the kind of girl I think/hope she is then eventually I will want to be more than friends.

and same goes for me wvb I've only had 1gf so far and in short she wasn't who I thought she was and she left me for some other guy that was truly nothing good/right. and good thing for me is I've never kissed anyone which is how I like it to be until I know I've found the one God has for me.

I'm not into dating more than one person. I'd like to get it right the first (well I guess it will be 2nd) time.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Look at this thread. It will get you all going. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1986698


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

wow thats pretty cool bee man


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ignition Kid that's great I was the same way I was afraid to talk to girls and the only reason I had my first girl friend was because we were best friends at the start of school... We decided to see if we would work as a couple and it didn't so we are still best friends and we live right next to each other and her new boyfriend is one of my closest guy friends and nothing it awkward. You just have to go about it slow and keep from doing anything stupid and you are right you just have to make she is the right one... I'm about positive I will marry Marla... Her full name is Marla Taylor Patterson she goes by Taylor more but I like calling her by her first name. 

Just keep talking to the girl don't be afraid and make sure you respect her and her dad and just be her friend first and for most.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep I 100% agree with ya on that. I'm just constantly praying about all of it & that I do what God wants me to do. 
I feel like a little kid sometimes though & it's funny cause even when I think about it I have a smile on my face or anything having to do with it lol! I guess it's been a while since I've had a 'crush' on anyone lol! especially when the other person likes me back lol! I'm sure if I looked in a mirror right now my face would be red lol!

something strange happened to me today, I was on facebook scrolling at what others had been posting & someone that used to come to the same church we go to is pregnant, and only 17. Goes to tell you how being away from a church enviroment can cause you to make mistakes. I just hope that she doesnt do an abortion which I dont think she will.
I can go ahead & make it clear to everyone that I don't ever plan on doing anything before I'm married, and only to that person I marry. thats for sure


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Ignition Kid that's great I was the same way I was afraid to talk to girls and the only reason I had my first girl friend was because we were best friends at the start of school... We decided to see if we would work as a couple and it didn't so we are still best friends and we live right next to each other and her new boyfriend is one of my closest guy friends and nothing it awkward. You just have to go about it slow and keep from doing anything stupid and you are right you just have to make she is the right one... I'm about positive I will marry Marla... Her full name is Marla Taylor Patterson she goes by Taylor more but I like calling her by her first name.
> 
> Just keep talking to the girl don't be afraid and make sure you respect her and her dad and just be her friend first and for most.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

^ I know what you mean save your self for marriage that's the best thing... I know its really hard and im not going to lie I have been temted a lot and its even hard when me and Marla see each other after two to four months and the emotions are even higher but I know it will be that much nicer when we are married and don't have to hold our selves back but that will be down the road in a couple years. And that's sad to her about the girl but god has a plan for everyone but I hope she keeps it and maybe comes back to your church its always nice to have a strong support system behind you when something like that happens... 

A girl at my school got pregnant and me and my best friend are like father figures to her little girl.. the guy that's the dad just doesn't come around at all and I hasn't been to see the baby in 6 months so we help out and get her stuff she needs. and I hope it all works out for you to does she like you back?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

^ ya I hear ya man. I think all guys struggle with it, if not then maybe they don't have any testosterone lol!
I just keep myself away from any awkward situations that may even bring the thought past me.

I hope she comes back to church. Sh'es been skipping out for a long time and don't know if she will come back, but I hope so since she needs to turn back to God for sure.

that's cool,





I think she does, but I'm not in any sort of a rush at all. I just want to be her friend right now, but I'm still a guard dog keeping anyone else away lol but I don't think I have to worry about that lol all of the other guys in our youth group either are dating someone allready or in some other sense lol! and regardless if she really is who God has for me it will all work out.
I'm just trying to get to know her well right now since thats what matters most.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah its really hard but I just keep myself clear of the problem ... And I think it will work out for you just keep doing what your doing and stay calm...I'm counting down the days until my Marla comes down she has finals until Wednesday and then she is going ot be packing and head down Sunday so I don't think I will be around much once she gets here. I think we will be off to texas or north Carolina to stay a couple days


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I just found ut though and I was wanting to check before anything of how old she was. she's 15 so I am just gonna be her friend. with me turning 18 and she just turning 15 I have my answer from God more than likely lol! I feel like an idiot for not figuring that out but I'm glad I did now which is what I was planning on checking on before anything. sigh............the agonies of people looking older than they really are lol!
so now I'm back on facebook lol, no I'm not desparate I am just on the lookout lol!


on a different note last night my sister totaled her truck on her way home from school. she was on the backroads close to home & looked down to change the radio station, ran off the side of the road, overcorrected, veered off to the left, hit a tree, then flipped the truck back over front landing on the roof.
she wasnt wearing her seatbelt & luckily her truck has airbags so they went off, none of the glass broke, the cab didnt budge.
what was bad was I had just got home from work, ate my dinner & was about to go watch a softball game at the park (our church had a mens softball game that night) and just b4 I walked outside the phone rang, it was my sis so I handed it to my mom, she answered it & all I heard was crying and screaming. then I went into search & rescue mode or however u want to say it, once she said she was on a backroad I knew what she meant. I ran into my truck & got it started, then mom & dad jumped in and I had that chevy to the floor not holding back. we got there & 2 people were allready there, one was an ex-military guy who knew first aid. said she seemed okay no serious injuries.
then the ambulanc & the whole caravan of medical aid were there, they eventually got her out & took her to the hospital. she broke her collarbone & dislocated her shoulder, also cracked her shoulder blade and will be in a sling for 4-6weeks. her truck as I said was totaled, the front looked like a hotdog bun, funny thing was the first guy that was on the scene said that the truck was still running, so he actually turned it off.
she's very lucky to have not had any internal or anything bad with her especially for not wearing a seatbelt. goes to tell you that God is always protecting us.
if that truck didnt have airbags & the cab didnt hokd so strong idk what bad might have really happened.
but we got her home about 4:30 this morning. so I got maybe 3hrs of sleep but am wide away somehow lol!

wow what a week, and it's not even over yet.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Yeah its really hard but I just keep myself clear of the problem ... And I think it will work out for you just keep doing what your doing and stay calm...I'm counting down the days until my Marla comes down she has finals until Wednesday and then she is going ot be packing and head down Sunday so I don't think I will be around much once she gets here. I think we will be off to texas or north Carolina to stay a couple days


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

^ Glad to hear your sister is okay I have two younger sisters ( one 10 months and the other just a year younger ) and we all went through school in the same grade and are VERY close and I don't know what I would do if one of them got hurt... I know when I totaled my BMW and Heather was in the car with me I didn't care about myself I was just more worried about her. I love my sisters and would do anything for them and anything to someone that tried to hurt them.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

^thanks man, the worst part was hearing the phonecall & then driving up on the accident seeing her truck upside down with her inside of it.
but now it's time for re-cooping, shes doing great now & isnt in any pain but it'll be a little while.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

^ Yeah when I swerved to miss they guy pulling out in front of me I lost control and ran into the big concrete slabs that hold back rocks and mud I basically pushed the front in of the car into my lap and all I could think about was my sister but she was okay and I came out with a broken arm and dislocated knee.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya that had to hurt.
I'm amazed at how well her truck held up, like I said the cab and all wasnt damaged bad. the roof had a dent on the passenger side & the left side of her truck had damage, and the tailgate came off & the dashboard was in some pieces, and of course the hood & front end was ruined, almost snapped the lower left a-arm clean off but still amazed. and the truck was still running when it was upside down until the 1st person who got there turned it off


War_Valley_Boy said:


> ^ Yeah when I swerved to miss they guy pulling out in front of me I lost control and ran into the big concrete slabs that hold back rocks and mud I basically pushed the front in of the car into my lap and all I could think about was my sister but she was okay and I came out with a broken arm and dislocated knee.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

what type of truck was it? I know my friend that drives a 04 chevy he ran off the side of the road and took out about 50 yards of fence and went down and smashed the fron end of his truck in a creek and then backed his truck out and went home.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

this one was a 2001 GMC Sonoma which is a s-10 with GMC stuff on it. single cab shortbed.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> what type of truck was it? I know my friend that drives a 04 chevy he ran off the side of the road and took out about 50 yards of fence and went down and smashed the fron end of his truck in a creek and then backed his truck out and went home.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Where do you live wvb?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

today a scammer on craigslist tried to scam me through one of my posts on there, 2nd time in 2 weeks. then I had to get a new debit card since last week when I was at Chilis with a friend, apparently the waitress wrote my card # down while she had it to pay for my meal. luckily none of my money got stolen since when she tried to use it the places she used it declined it since it saw that something wasnt matching up. only way I found out was cause my card kept declining so I went to the bank to check it out and there was the problem.

rough week here at the Gregory's lol!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Right now Tennessee


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

so what else is going on around here with y'all.
today dad & I gave my mom her birthday & mother's day present, a Diamong Infinite Edge fully loaded. she hasnt shot a bow in nearly 19yrs and this evening I was teaching her how to shoot again & she did very well, shooting 1-2" groups at 10-15yds and never got string slapped lol!
and it was her first time ever using a release. we got her a Little Goose like what I shoot.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> Right now Tennessee


Oh you said russleville like it was close so i was wonderin if you lived in arkansas.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

^ No I have a buddy that lives close to Russleville


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yall are getting slow again.....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah thats what I was thinking ^


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm got two days until Marla and North Carolina we are going to stay at a friends cabin might ask her the question....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I'm got two days until Marla and North Carolina we are going to stay at a friends cabin might ask her the question....


Good luck my friend!!! That's the direction my gf and I are heading.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

y'all are lucky, I still have a while all depending on where God takes me with this whole relationship deal.
right now the girl that I've started to be friends with idk if we'll just be friends after so long, but if so I'll be waiting a couple years since she's a little younger than me, but idk I just have to put it in God's hands and trust Him knowing that His timing is always perfect although sometimes it may not seem like it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I finally got my 28" cam for my Triumph on Tuesday, now it feels much better and I fell more ready for the 3-d shoot the whole family is going to at the end of this month.

so when's school end for you that are still in it? I think mine ends next week or 2 weeks from now, hopefully next week


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sooo She's here and we leave tomorrow so I might be on a little less when we leave... But we I will try to be on a little more.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I graduate tomorrow night!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Marla seen the rims to my truck today and said I love them and it made me think of this


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice oppurtunities at that shop for you.don't burn your bridges!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I graduate tomorrow night!


You lucky dog! I got 2 years 


Then I'll be headed out west for re summer just to see what it's like...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I get outta school heck idk? Sometime soon is all I know lol really soon


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> You lucky dog! I got 2 years
> 
> 
> Then I'll be headed out west for re summer just to see what it's like...


You lucky dog! I got 3 years


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> You lucky dog! I got 3 years


Sorry bro


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Sorry bro


I know


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been out for a whole year ( will be a year this Saturday ) and I would go back to high school if they would let me


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im glad im out honestly! I didnt like high school one bit.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I only liked it because of sports and I was always with my friends 24/7 and I was always with my sisters sense we are in the same grade... But now all my friends have grown apart and my sisters are off at college


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Id much rather work than go to school... I don't get along with ALOT of people at my school anyways..... That's went I'm counting down days till my graduation!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I would rather work to I only had a couple close friends at school... I was friends with more juniors that are graduating this year then I was with people I actually graduated with. I will say that I love being able to sleep in and do my own thing without having to go to school ever stinking day.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I still have one more year. I have one more week of school left, I'm homeschooled so it does help & my senior year will be hardly any school work since I have most of my credits after this year.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Well dang showed up late for my test and they wouldn't let me in so I'll have to make it up Tuesday or wensday.....


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that stinks lol!

I'm ready for school to me done for me, one more week & I'm doubling up to make it only 1 week left


arhoythunter said:


> Well dang showed up late for my test and they wouldn't let me in so I'll have to make it up Tuesday or wensday.....


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I have been out for a whole year ( will be a year this Saturday ) and I would go back to high school if they would let me


yup


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I cancelled my snow camp elite pure order because they havent even made it yet & it'd be another 2 months. so I went & put a Max-1 Pure on layaway and will be just as happy. I put a QAD Ultra-rest HDX on it, ordered a Black Gold rush 5 pin, 1st 2 pins .019, the last 3 .010, going to either put a max-1 Elite 7" stabilizer on it or buy an X-factor stabilizer in max-1, then later on I'll buy an Elite quiver and I have some Easton Da Torches 330's on the way, I ordered them with brass inserts since I liked the way they looked, theyre super straight w/tight tolerances & I can use regular broadheads so if I lose my deep six bh's or something I dont have to special order anything. with the 75grn brass inserts they'll weigh somewhere around 425grns w/out lighted nocks which is my ideal arrow weight somewhere between 400, 425-450grns finished arrow weight, and with the brass inserts I'll have great F.O.C. which should do better w/accuracy as well. this bow is so sweet to shoot I can't wait to take it off layaway and will eventually, but I'm gonna take my time w/it so I'm not dropping all of my money I earn every week on it since I have other expenses.
but theres that as an update.

and I've been talking with my pastor's daughter now for the past 4 weeks & it's been really great. she's an awesome person for sure w/ a heart that loves God so much and she's a little more than 2yrs younger than me, not by much but later down the road if God's will keeps me with her then I'll have to wait a couple years but whatever God's will is thats what I want, so if that means waiting if it's His will then thats no big deal to me. so ya...............


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Heck yea Clint!!! I ready to see pictures of your bow!!!!



I hope everything works out between you and your lady friend!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll try to remind myself to take a camera with me to work tomorow since I still have it on layaway. I wont have it there too long but I'm gonna take advantage of being able to do that sort of thing.

lol thanks, right now we're just really good friends, it'll be a while until we can be anything more which I'm fine with, no rush & I only want to do what God wants me to do so it's working out well so far


arhoythunter said:


> Heck yea Clint!!! I ready to see pictures of your bow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everything works out between you and your lady friend!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I got some new strings on the way from vaportrail. I ordered them the day before yesterday so they said they would go out today at the latest. I should have them by this weekend so I'll post some pics once I get them put on. My auto teacher is letting me use the paint booth to paint all my bows next year so Im painting the riser on my destroyer black. My strings that are coming are solid red with red serving. I want to get my limbs dipped in a carbon fiber finish and then I should be ready to rock. whenever I get a hunting bow, I want to paint my riser pearl white and my cams chrome so it'll be like the snocap finish


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I wanna shoot some feesh!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> I wanna shoot some feesh!!


I'll slay em with you!


----------



## DeathSeason (Feb 1, 2013)

Ignition kid said:


> y'all are lucky, I still have a while all depending on where God takes me with this whole relationship deal.
> right now the girl that I've started to be friends with idk if we'll just be friends after so long, but if so I'll be waiting a couple years since she's a little younger than me, but idk *I just have to put it in God's hands and trust Him knowing that His timing is always perfect although sometimes it may not seem like it.*


This is the most bizarre reasoning ever.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

drunk kayaking tomorrow!!!! some regatta thing where a bunch of people kayak down the river get drunk and party on the islands and banks. Should be fun


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Family got a beach house for awhile so I'll be out fishing every morning and afternoon..should be a pretty good start to summer...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

to you it may seem that way but I have a deep belief in God & all that good stuff, and so far His way has been much better & doing what He wants has helped me much more than anything else. in my life if my relationship isnt built up on Jesus Christ then it is a pointless one. if her & I both do what's right in God's eyes we will do the right thing.


DeathSeason said:


> This is the most bizarre reasoning ever.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> I wanna shoot some feesh!!









I have been shootin some fish!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my summer has been great....... been doing a LOT of :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: and....... well if they had an emoji for what im thinking... id get banned lol

going to minnesota tomorrow to do some.... :fish2::fish2::fish2: and a little more.... :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> View attachment 1687496
> I have been shootin some fish!


Yea I seen that.... lucky!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been doing some bass fishing, I forgot how much fun it was to rip the lips off of some largemouths lol. I bought myself another new rod & reel (baitcaster) since I broke the end of the rod on my other rig so that was my excuse for a whole new set-up. I've been fishing some private ponds/small lakes.

also have been working on my truck, fixing the a/c, front-end alignment, just ordered a chip for it, new headlight bulbs, sidemarker bulbs & other little things to it while also paying for my Elite I have on layaway & jamming to some music with my guitar as always. and I'm on summer break finally so life is good and God is good!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

one small fishie


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

and I had taco-bell last sunday & this is what I had to do at all the car dealerships we went to while looking for a truck for my sis XD


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> and I had taco-bell last sunday & this is what I had to do at all the car dealerships we went to while looking for a truck for my sis XD


Agh dude I know that feeling all to well :doh:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol except it doesn't take any effort to get it out, just all I can to hold it in lol XD


arhoythunter said:


> Agh dude I know that feeling all to well :doh:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Milk+greasy sausage links= Bathroom explosion..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Or just the antibotic the doctor gives yea :/


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol or your best friend makes cookies with ex-lax in them lol!
one of my friends I;ve been teasing her about making me some brownies since she has often but not yet for me to have some, I told her that she'd probably put ex-lax in them, she said not this time lol ;p


arhoythunter said:


> Or just the antibotic the doctor gives yea :/


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well boys im debating on keeping my burner or selling it and getting a carbon matrix rkt. I really like my burner but I havent shot it enough to even tell. I have just shot my buddys element a few times recently, and I just love how that carbon riser feels. Maybe im falling into the carbon riser trap haha.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

whatever floats your boat man lol. I'm paying off my elite right now still & am ready for it to be paid off so I can take it home & shoot it past 20yds, and I doubt I will but have thought about selling one of my bows, probably my Z7 or my triumph I would rather get rid of my triumph since I hardly have time to shoot 3-d and if I do I can use my pure, but it'd be more practical to sell my Z7 since I will have 3 hunting bows once my Pure is paid off. but I'm sure I'll keep all of them & not add anymore to it unless I trade for an XLR8 which I want to do.


muzzyman1212 said:


> Well boys im debating on keeping my burner or selling it and getting a carbon matrix rkt. I really like my burner but I havent shot it enough to even tell. I have just shot my buddys element a few times recently, and I just love how that carbon riser feels. Maybe im falling into the carbon riser trap haha.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I swapped out my lay-away Pure for an all black Elite Answer. I like it better for the fact it's faster, the black looks really nice, it has more valley & balances better & is deader in the hand than the Pure. both are nice but I like the answer better. 

so I swapped my accessories & was shooting some old flatlines I had and split one with it at 20yds while practicing. so I opted for a 5 spot target & just keeping count of keeping in the white (5) I shot a 300 with it, idk how many x's but I usually got at least 3 x's each round. and I'm making a flo green speckled string for it since the one on it is allready starting to wear & the flo green speckled should looks really good on that black bow. now I want to get it off layaway so bad & go hunt with it!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been up to a lot of working and homework (taking a summer class). Next week is vacation to Phoenix, AZ with a bunch of friends then August 14th I leave for Kansas for college! I'm so pumped for college and ready to start a different chapter of my life!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

isaacdahl said:


> I've been up to a lot of working and homework (taking a summer class). Next week is vacation to Phoenix, AZ with a bunch of friends then August 14th I leave for Kansas for college! I'm so pumped for college and ready to start a different chapter of my life!


Where ya going in KS?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hesston


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

isaacdahl said:


> Hesston


I see


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

engineering right? what school did you settle on? i'm back at the grind up in AK; welding full time now, lots of ALU and lots of SS... pays good tho


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> engineering right? what school did you settle on? i'm back at the grind up in AK; welding full time now, lots of ALU and lots of SS... pays good tho


As of right now, I'm gonna go into accounting or finances. I just don't enjoy science enough to pursue a career in engineering. Funny how things change isn't it? The college is called Hesston College in Hesston Kansas and it's just a small private junior college of about 500 people. I know a lot of people that went there and they all had a great experience. Hesston is just a small town (like one gas station, a retirement center, a hardware store, and the college) in the middle of a wheat field lol. All the action is in Newton which is about 15 minutes away. Not sure where I'll go to college for the last two years.

Well good luck with your job. Work is work but if you enjoy it and keep busy it isn't all that bad (I'm sure you know that lol).


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh and me and the pastors daughter have been getting closer as friends for now. we both want to date when she's old enough to which will be a little more than 2yrs since shes a couple yrs younger than me, but right now we're just being best friends to eachother & spending time together with their family, so far so good & it definitely seems like one of those relationships where we will definitely stick together mainly because we both want to glorify God through it all and both have the same priorities 

and I just made a flo green & black string for my Answer and am putting it on it tomorrow, it should look sweet!
I'm ready for hunting season/go out & kill something


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> whatever floats your boat man lol. I'm paying off my elite right now still & am ready for it to be paid off so I can take it home & shoot it past 20yds, and I doubt I will but have thought about selling one of my bows, probably my Z7 or my triumph I would rather get rid of my triumph since I hardly have time to shoot 3-d and if I do I can use my pure, but it'd be more practical to sell my Z7 since I will have 3 hunting bows once my Pure is paid off. but I'm sure I'll keep all of them & not add anymore to it unless I trade for an XLR8 which I want to do.


Let me know if ya want to get rid of that z7


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

When you find something you like it's not that bad; you may physically not wanna get up and go to work(I've got burns, bruises, cuts... Couple spots are swollen up from work or what not) but you never hate going. Who you work with makes all the diff, I would with a good crew and we're all alike; the ones who are diff work a season and either don't come back or don't get hired back. 

Went out shooting last night for a bit... Was great minus $4 per round


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not gonna get rid of it man sorry, I've had too much good history with that bow, it's killed so many deer, hogs, critters, and has split so many arrows that I wont get rid of my Z7. I am thinking of getting rid of my Heli-m though so I can pay my elite off & since I dont like it as much as my other bows that I have


jodipuma said:


> Let me know if ya want to get rid of that z7


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Why get Rid of the helium that's the best bow Mathews makes!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the chill is to me, and the thing I dont like about my heli-m is that you cant creep any at all with it, and in a bowhunting situation where u r at full draw for a minute or so it can be nice to creep w/out the bow going forward.


arhoythunter said:


> Why get Rid of the helium that's the best bow Mathews makes!


----------

